

Ask HN: Backup services that charge based on how easily you can access the data? - jj_aa

I was talking to a video editor who complained that he's running out of trustworthy storage for his raw video.  He's using RAID on prosumer home hardware, but it's getting to the point where 5TB is cramped.<p>Not trusting optical disks or even a closet full of old drives for archiving that information (wisely, I think), I thought about S3 at first, but realized that even a single TB is ~$1500/year for storage.  That comes with a lot of features he doesn't need, though, and I was wondering if there was any kind of data backup service that offered low prices and near-guaranteed indefinite data integrity, but without instant accessibility.<p>That is, the customer knows their 5TB will never be corrupted or lost due to, say, a meteor hitting a single data center, but in return, they won't have instant access to the data (just file listings) and have to request data deliveries in advance.<p>Does anything like that exist at the sub-Fortune 500 level?
======
vraa
ZFS? ZFSGURU? <http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1573822>

